# Haverholme Priory



## Infraredd (Mar 15, 2014)

History
Gilbert of Sempringham founded the only English order of the Cistercian monks, who were given Haverholme Priory, by Alexander, Bishop of Lincoln. The Cistercians later sold the monastery to Gilbert. The present ruin is the remains of a Gothic building built around 1835 by H.E. Kendall, itself a rebuild of an earlier house dating from 1780, and now a Grade II listed building and designated Ancient Monument.
It was used as a family home by the Finch-Hatton family for almost a century but it was sold in 1926 to an American woman, who had it dismantled, stone by stone, to be rebuilt in America. The cargo was on the dock in Liverpool when the buyer became the only victim in a train crash. Eventually, the stones, never shipped to America, were used to build new docks. Today one tower and a portion of the ornamental balustrade are all that remains.
Originally I wanted to shoot this by Moonlight but as per I picked the wrong night. I picked the night with thick fog and maybe 30 - 40 yds visibility so I arrived just as the dawn broke. The ruins are a lot closer to the inhabited estate than they look on Google Earth so after the Crows had woken everyone up I was glad of the cover. The Estate uses this area to graze horses and they let them out really early at 6.30 ish.
Dunno who was more freaked, me or the white horse in the blue coat when we eyeballed each other. I didn't have any carrots to buy it's silence so I scuttled off.
Pictures




haverholme priory 01 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory 02 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory 04 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory col 5 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory col 6 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory col 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr

See if you can find the Barn Owl watching me.




haverholme priory 05 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory 07 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory 08 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory 09 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory 13 by Infraredd, on Flickr




haverholme priory 14 by Infraredd, on Flickr

This is how it used to look - not my picture it's credited to Boudica




Haverholme Priory in its heyday (see info for how it looks now) by Boudica_, on Flickr

Thanks for looking
Full set
http://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157642362489084/


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 15, 2014)

Really enjoyed those pics, esp. the externals in the fog! Nicely done


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2014)

Very nice as always infraredd.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 15, 2014)

Another great set!
I couldn't find the barn owl though


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2014)

Very interesting history & ace photos you,ve captured the atmosphere just right,shame about the carrots!!


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks good in the fog, that


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 15, 2014)

Such a great and grand looking place. Loved the pics.


----------



## Partypebbles (Mar 15, 2014)

The weather only adds to how good these photos are.


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 16, 2014)

Struggling to spot the owl unless that's it perched on the sill of the opening, just left of centre?


----------



## Infraredd (Mar 16, 2014)

ashutchy said:


> Struggling to spot the owl unless that's it perched on the sill of the opening, just left of centre?



Yes that's it 2 seconds into a 4 second exposure it heard something and buggered off. This last year I've seen several, one flew in front of the car last night - hopefully they are making a comeback.


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 17, 2014)

Infraredd said:


> Yes that's it 2 seconds into a 4 second exposure it heard something and buggered off. This last year I've seen several, one flew in front of the car last night - hopefully they are making a comeback.



A nice place to spot one, it can only add to the atmosphere of the place.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow, I would say perfect conditions to shoot it in. 
Your images are absolutely stunning. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi these are some of the best pics iv ever seen, really beautiful and mysterious in the fog..... nicely done


----------

